# Signing up



## Josh263uk (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi.

Probably being thick, how do I sign up on ttoc.co.uk? managed to vist the site once but wont let me back on? :?

Josh


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi Josh,

Click on my sig below - it should take you straight to the TTOC website - then just hit "Membership" on the left hand side.


----------



## Josh263uk (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks, im sure thats how I did it last time.

Website wont go through to the check out so I will have to keep trying, most likly my computers having a funny 5 mins.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Failing that - e-mail the membership secretary (or anyone from the committee - from the contacts page) and see what can be done.


----------



## Josh263uk (Feb 9, 2007)

bit slow on replying, finally managed to get to the website and register. One thing to remember is that the website is not AOL friendly, have to log on and view in internet explorer.

Thanks


----------

